# The Wife's RAV4 is a Smart Little Dude



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Smart little dude? I think that you meant smart little lady.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You know my guy got a new Sabaru crosstreck this July. That is the 
one feature he absolutely loves...bee beep, bee beep...

We call it “the little road runner” especially since we constantly hear 
Bee Beep, Bee Beep! :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, forgot to say SS...good luck with the car. :smile:


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Driving and enjoying the scenery on a 2 lane with very light traffic - a little close to the line on the right - beeep beeep warning. Now a little too close to the left line - beeeep beeeep. After a few miles of this it pops up a note on the display saying to take a break, includes a pic of a nice steaming cup of coffee, what'ell be next, the aroma.:vs_laugh:


What's next is it will brew a cup of coffee for you right there on the console. Or put you on autopilot to the nearest StarBucky's.
.
.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Every time that my Explorer, starts that beep-beep stuff, I say aloud 

" SHUT UP, NAG."

Danged thing "nags", when the tank is getting low, like I haven't been checking the gauge for the last 55 years.

Or it nags when I step out to open the gate, that the keys are still in the locking cylinder.

Or that the tail gate is open because there is a long board stuffed in it.

Or that there is weight in the passenger seat, a bag of groceries, without it's seatbelt.

Or NAG NAG NAG about something else. 

Smart ain't what I call it. 

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Driving and enjoying the scenery on a 2 lane with very light traffic - a little close to the line on the right - beeep beeep warning. Now a little too close to the left line - beeeep beeeep. After a few miles of this it pops up a note on the display saying to take a break, includes a pic of a nice steaming cup of coffee, what'ell be next, the aroma.:vs_laugh:



Do you mean it's telling her to pull over & have some coffee because her driving needs work?:surpriseNo insult intended to your wife)


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Do you mean it's telling her to pull over & have some coffee because her driving needs work?:surpriseNo insult intended to your wife)


I guess she doesn't drive like a drunk because she said she has never seen that " *take a break with the steaming cup of coffee* " pop up on the display before in the 50,000 miles she has driven it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm pulled over often as a suspected drunk.

Being that I only have one working eye, I tend to constantly be in a lane correction stage. 

After proving that I am sober, I bet the officer that I have been sober longer than he or she has, and usually win. 

I quit drinking in 1977, when I had massive Traumatic Brain Injury, and was blinded in the lost eye.

So I would be NAGGED by her car incessantly if I were allowed to drive it.

ED


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm a bit with ED on this one. The missus' new SUV beeps - a lot. Thankfully, a lot of it can be turned off. There is a Nissan commercial that shows where you can push a button to activate a system that takes over the apparently onerous task of staying in your lane.


I get that it is part goodie marketing and large-scale proving of sensors that will make their way to autonomous vehicles, but I just think they are enabling bad driving.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> I quit drinking in 1977, when I had massive Traumatic Brain Injury . ..



I think that's only diagnosed on autopsy. Tell me you haven't had that too?
:surprise:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I think that's only diagnosed on autopsy. Tell me you haven't had that too?
> :surprise:


When a brain surgeon spends a few hours picking bone fragments out of your brain, leaving a hole that you can put your thumb through.

They can safely say that you have T B I. 

Besides, remember when I told you that I'm not allowed in heaven, and ol SCRATCH is afraid that I'll take over the other place, so I'm not going anywhere?

This is what I was referencing :devil3:


ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Guap0_ said:


> Smart little dude? I think that you meant smart little lady.



How...dare...you...assume...its...GENDER!!!!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Our daughter named it -*Lil Red- *so you guys work this name thing out.:biggrin2aughter has some decedent of a *Scion* named* -Lil Red Thing-* so you can see I'm not too much into this car naming.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

My Infiniti has that stuff. But it also has drive-by-wire steering (steering wheel is not connected to front wheels, it is connected to a sensor, and computer decides how much to turn the wheels). If there is a car beside me, and I try to change lanes, computer will push back on the steering wheel. I have to keep that feature turned off though --- when the nanny is on, I am not allowed to get even close to the car in front of me --- very annoying. But even with the nanny off, emergency autonomous braking still works.


----------



## Cocoa (May 24, 2021)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Driving and enjoying the scenery on a 2 lane with very light traffic - a little close to the line on the right - beeep beeep warning. Now a little too close to the left line - beeeep beeeep. After a few miles of this it pops up a note on the display saying to take a break, includes a pic of a nice steaming cup of coffee, what'ell be next, the aroma.:vs_laugh:


My RAV4 does not do this but perhaps it is because mine is the XLE version of 2016. But I would like to praise mine anyway. I was thinking of opening the moon roof to allow heat to escape faster the other day. My next thought was, "What if I forget to close it later and a bee flies in or it rains while I am in a store?" I decided to take a chance. When I got back home in my garage, I was pleased that this 72 year old lady actually remembered that the roof was open, and just as I was about to address that, a soft bell rang and a sweet woman's voice said, "Moonroof door open," or something like that. Also got a warning light on my dash. I was so impressed! I drove a no frills 2000 Tacoma Prerunner for 16 years so I am not used to these fun enhancements.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Got my wife a new Forester last summer. It gives her greetings on the main touch screen, Happy Anniversary Chris, with the date, same for her birthday. Sent me a text this winter to tell me one of the tires was low and needed air. It also sends me monthly texts with a report on all the different systems in the car and if they’re operating correctly. Gives me a chuckle. Very good vehicle.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> Every time that my Explorer, starts that beep-beep stuff, I say aloud
> 
> " SHUT UP, NAG."
> 
> ...


 THANKS ED>>>>>>>>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I can't find a way to selectively turn off some of that crap.

We have a NANNY state, now we have NANNY cars....and can't just tell them to shut the F up.


----------



## Cocoa (May 24, 2021)

firehawkmph said:


> Got my wife a new Forester last summer. It gives her greetings on the main touch screen, Happy Anniversary Chris, with the date, same for her birthday. Sent me a text this winter to tell me one of the tires was low and needed air. It also sends me monthly texts with a report on all the different systems in the car and if they’re operating correctly. Gives me a chuckle. Very good vehicle.
> Mike Hawkins


WOW.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> Got my wife a new Forester last summer. It gives her greetings on the main touch screen, Happy Anniversary Chris, with the date, same for her birthday. Sent me a text this winter to tell me one of the tires was low and needed air. It also sends me monthly texts with a report on all the different systems in the car and if they’re operating correctly. Gives me a chuckle. Very good vehicle.
> Mike Hawkins


 Cool... I don't mind that as it is not intrusive......I've got a Q5, that will not shut up if it is running and I have the drivers door open.....not a strange occurance that you might have the car running and get out of the car for something.

I'd be happy if it just dinged if the door was ajar and not in park....

Drives me F'n crazy.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Cool... I don't mind that as it is not intrusive......I've got a Q5, that will not shut up if it is running and I have the drivers door open.....not a strange occurance that you might have the car running and get out of the car for something.
> 
> I'd be happy if it just dinged if the door was ajar and not in park....
> 
> Drives me F'n crazy.


Try a patch of DUCT TAPE over the little button that activates the dome light.

The sensor usually is activated by that little button.

Might need to replace the tape a few times a year, but at least it will SHUT UP NAG.


ED


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

firehawkmph said:


> Got my wife a new Forester last summer. It gives her greetings on the main touch screen, Happy Anniversary Chris, with the date, same for her birthday. Sent me a text this winter to tell me one of the tires was low and needed air. It also sends me monthly texts with a report on all the different systems in the car and if they’re operating correctly. Gives me a chuckle. Very good vehicle.
> Mike Hawkins


It would be interesting to ignore a "low tire" message and see if it eventually sends a _"Help! I'm flat and can't roll!"_. 😊


----------

